# Θερινό to-know-us-better!



## kapa18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

έφτασε η στιγμή για την πρώτη επίσημη συνάντηση των Λεξιλόγων!
Για να ξαναθυμηθούν, λοιπόν, οι παλιοί, και να μυηθούν οι νέοι, ας συναντηθούμε την Παρασκευή 6/6/08, στις 9 το βράδυ, στην αυλή του Salero στα Εξάρχεια. 
Σίνιορ μέμπε με γαλόνια στην αντικατασκοπεία [έχουμε καταλήξει αν η αντικατασκοπί/εία γράφεται με -ι ή με -ει;;] δηλώνει ότι το μαγαζί διαθέτει εξαιρετικό φαγητό (ισπανική κουζίνα, τάπας κλπ) και πολύ καλή λευκή σαγκρία. 
Τα νέα μέλη αφήστε στην άκρη τις ντροπές και ελάτε να γνωριστούμε κι από κοντά! Τα παλιά καλό θα ήταν να κρατήσετε τα προσχήματα και τους τύπους (τα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά  ) και έπειτα να αναδείξετε, κλασικά, το "ποιόν" σας!
Παρακαλώ να δηλώσετε σε αυτό το νήμα τη συμμετοχή σας ως την Πέμπτη για να κλείσουμε τραπέζι. 

ΥΓ. Όποιος κάνει δίαιτα, να το δηλώσει για να κάτσει δίπλα στον Νίκελ (που δεν κάνει δίαιτα!) 


(SALERO, Βαλτετσίου 51, Εξάρχεια, 2103813358)

*Γρήγορη, λιτή και απέριττη ενημέρωση εδώ.*


----------



## andy (Jun 2, 2008)

Εγώ κανονικά δεν έρχομαι σε κάτι τέτοια, αλλά αυτή τη φορά λέω να κάνω την υπέρβαση και να έρθω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> ΥΓ. Όποιος κάνει δίαιτα, να το δηλώσει για να κάτσει δίπλα στον Νίκελ (που δεν κάνει δίαιτα!)


Μου αρέσει που προεξόφλησες την παρουσία μου όπως και τη βουλιμική μου διάθεση.

Στο διαδίκτυο, υπό τον τίτλο «How to Intrigue Women... or How Not to Be Just as Boring as the Last 3 Guys She Dumped», διαβάζω:
In a woman's mind, a predictable man is a dull man, a boring man, a passionless man, and, at best, a FRIEND.

Ελπίζω να ανήκω στην «at best» κατηγορία, αλλά μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα μελετήσω, καλού-κακού.


(Αντικατασκοπία! Το λέω, πριν προλάβει να 'ρθει ο κόμης να πει «Ζήτω τα –εία!».)


----------



## cythere (Jun 2, 2008)

Count me in, too!
Είναι και κοντά στο σπίτι...


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2008)

cythere said:


> Count me in, too!
> Είναι και κοντά στο σπίτι...


Και κατηφόρα...

Εγώ δεν θα έρθω, είναι μακριά.


----------



## crystal (Jun 2, 2008)

Επειδή συνηθίζω να αντισταθμίζω τα χειρότερα με τα καλύτερα: αν η εβδομάδα κυλήσει στους ίδιους ρυθμούς με τη σημερινή μέρα, λέω να κατέβω το τριήμερο, μπας και γλιτώσω τα πρόζακ. Ευχηθείτε ό,τι από τα δυο θέλετε - κι οι δυο εκδοχές καλό θα μου κάνουν. :)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 2, 2008)

Ισπανική κουζίνα, τάπας και σαγκρία; Έλεος, *ταπά*κι18! Ποτέ δεν μου κάθονταν καλά αυτά τα ισπανοτέτοια! (Μου φαίνεται ότι αρχίζω να γίνομαι πιο περίεργος κι από τον Νικόλαο.)
Μάλλον θα περάσω κι εγώ για μια μπίρα.


----------



## cythere (Jun 2, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Ισπανική κουζίνα, τάπας και σαγκρία; Έλεος, *ταπά*κι18! Ποτέ δεν μου κάθονταν καλά αυτά τα ισπανοτέτοια!


 
Μην ανησυχείς, Ζεφ, έχει και πολύ ωραίο μπιφτέκι με αληθινές πατάτες!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 2, 2008)

Εχμ... χορτοφάγος γαρ, δεν θα το τιμήσω! Ευχαριστώ, πάντως. :)


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2008)

Μπε-ε-ε-ε!!

(Κολοκυθοσουφλέ με κατσικίσιο τυρί σού κάνει, πρίγκηπα, ή να σου μαγειρέψω;)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 2, 2008)

Ναι, Μπούμπκα. :)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2008)

Άσε, γιατί άμα περιμένεις να σου μαγειρέψει ο Στάθης για να φας, μάλλον νηστικός θα μείνεις...εγώ ακόμη περιμένω ένα μουσακά!!! Τέλος πάντων! 
Έλα και κάτι θα βρούμε να σε ταϊσουμε και να σε ποτίσουμε!!!

Δηλώνω και εγώ συμμετοχή, επίσημα, γιατί ανεπίσημα έχω ήδη δηλώσει!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2008)

Κι η αφεντιά μου δηλώνει παρούσα!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 2, 2008)

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί. Όχι για φαγητό, αλλά η λευκή σανγκρία ακούγεται ενδιαφέρουσα...

(και, εννοείται, οι Λεξιλόγοι ακόμα περισσότερο)

:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Χε χε, λέω να 'ρθω κι εγώ! :)


----------



## diceman (Jun 3, 2008)

C U there! 

[Πάω να πείσω τον Count Baltar να μείνει και Παρασκευή στην Αθήνα.]


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

diceman said:


> C U there!
> 
> [Πάω να πείσω τον Count Baltar να μείνει και Παρασκευή στην Αθήνα.]




Αααα! Να μείνει, να μείνει!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Μα είναι δυνατόν να βρίσκεται Αθήνα και να φύγει τη μέρα της σύναξης;;;
Κοίτα να δεις που θα είναι το πρώτο μας ban-άκι!!! Σουπερμοδερατόρισα Κάπα θέλω να φανείς αμείλικτη!!!


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Μάλλον θα έρθω κι εγώ αλλά θα επιβεβαιώσω την Πέμπτη :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Μα είναι δυνατόν να βρίσκεται Αθήνα και να φύγει τη μέρα της σύναξης;;;
> Κοίτα να δεις που θα είναι το πρώτο μας ban-άκι!!! Σουπερμοδερατόρισα Κάπα θέλω να φανείς αμίληκτη!!!



Για την ώρα μένω αμίλητη που μαλλιοκουβάριασες την "αμείλικτη"


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Ευτυχώς που επενέβη η άλλη σουπερμοδερατόρισσα και saved the day, όπως λέμε στα Ελληνικά.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Εντάξει, ρε Κάπα, μου ξέφυγε!!!! Είσαι πολύ αυστιρεί [sic] τελικά!!!

Ορίστε, μπήκε η Νο 1 σουπερμοδερατόρισα και αθόρυβα διόρθωσε το λάθος...εσύ εκεί να το κάνεις ολόκληρο θέμα!!!


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Μάλλον θα περάσω κι εγώ για μια μπίρα.





diceman said:


> C U there!
> [Πάω να πείσω τον *Count Baltar* να μείνει και Παρασκευή στην Αθήνα.]


Ακόμη κι αν δεν γνωρίσουμε νέα μέλη, θα ξαναγνωρίσουμε μερικά παλιά. Τελικά τα ζόμπι είναι χορτοφάγα... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

> Εντάξει, ρε Κάπα μου ξέφυγε!!!! Είσαι πολύ αυστηρή τελικά!!!



Ναι, παιδί μου, δεν βλέπεις το μαστίγιο; Ολοφάνερη η αντίθεση με την άλλη σουπερμοδερατόρισσα, την καλή.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Εντάξει, ρε Κάπα μου ξέφυγε!!!! Είσαι πολύ αυστιρεί [sic] τελικά!!!
> 
> Ορίστε, μπήκε η Νο 1 σουπερμοδερατόρισα και αθόρυβα διόρθωσε το λάθος...εσύ εκεί να το κάνεις ολόκληρο θέμα!!!



Γρύγορη και θανάσημη (Θανάση, μη!) is my middle name!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Ε, τότε να αποσύρω τη συμμετοχή μου στη σύναξη αφού δεν είναι του επιπέδου σου να κάνεις παρέα με ανορθόγραφες!!!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να σας αποκαλύψω την αλήθεια:

δεν είναι "Count Baltar". Στην πραγματικότητα είναι "count, Baltar!", απλώς αφαίρεσα από το ψευδώνυμο τα σημεία στίξης και έβαλα κι ένα ακόμα κεφαλαίο...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> δεν είναι "Count Baltar". Στην πραγματικότητα είναι "count, Baltar!", απλώς αφαίρεσα από το ψευδώνυμο τα σημεία στίξης και έβαλα κι ένα ακόμα κεφαλαίο...


Ήγουν: "Μετράς, Βάλταρε!" 

Ωχ ωχ, λες να είμαι Σάιλονκ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Πρώτα απ' όλα πρέπει να σας αποκαλύψω την αλήθεια: δεν είναι "Count Baltar". Στην πραγματικότητα είναι "count, Baltar!", απλώς αφαίρεσα από το ψευδώνυμο τα σημεία στίξης και έβαλα κι ένα ακόμα κεφαλαίο...


Άσ' τα αυτά. Ξέρουμε και ποιος έπαιζε το ρόλο του κόμη, μην τα βγάλουμε όλα στη φόρα...


----------



## Dessi (Jun 3, 2008)

Θα έρθω κι εγώ για ποτάκι να σας γνωρίσω! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Yup! John Colicos. Μέγιστη μορφή. Και μου επανέρχεται συχνά, χτυπώντας κυρίως στα νεφρά.

Ζαζ: πρόκειται περί προστακτικής.

(Χμ, να ψωνίσω από την καινούργια Γκαλάκτικα και να γίνω ντόκτορ; Τι να κάνω, άραγε;)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Yup! John Colicos. Μέγιστη μορφή. Και μου επανέρχεται συχνά, χτυπώντας κυρίως στα νεφρά.
> 
> Ζαζ: πρόκειται περί προστακτικής.
> 
> (Χμ, να ψωνίσω από την καινούργια Γκαλάκτικα και να γίνω ντόκτορ; *Τι να κάνω, άραγε*;)



Πρώτον, να απενεργοποιήσεις τη ρύθμιση που κάνει τα σημεία στίξης smilies. χιχιιχιχιχιιχιχιιχι


(κάτσε να δω αν τα έγραψα όλα σωστά γιατί καραδοκεί η κάπα!!!)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> (κάτσε να δω τα έγραψα όλα σωστά γιατί καραδοκεί η κάπα!!!)


"να δω *αν* τα έγραψα - αν!"

(Πάει, γέμισε ο τόπος παρατηρησίες...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Dessi said:


> Θα έρθω κι εγώ για ποτάκι να σας γνωρίσω! :)


Να έρθεις, να έρθεις!

Δε μου λες, Κάπα; Να το κλείσουμε ολόκληρο το Σαλέρο καλύτερα;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

ΠΑΡΑΓΕΜΙΣΕ, κύριε Ζάζουλά μου!!!! 


(αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν είναι το "αν" που παρέλειψα από την πρόταση αλλά τα σημεία στίξης!!!!)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Μπα..λέω να κλείσω κατευθείαν μια αίθουσα δια συνεστιάσεις κλπ στους Θρακομακεδόνες..


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Έι, Ροζπάνθηρ! Πώς γίνεται το πόστι σου να διογκώνεται κάθε φορά που πατάω ρηφρέσ, κι από κάτω να μη γράφει "έντιτεντ κουλουπού";

Απάντηση μοδεράτορα [και βάλε] (για να μη φουσκώνει και το νήμα): Γιατί, εκτός από το όριο των 30 λεπτών για διορθώσεις, έχουν προφανώς αφαιρεθεί οι επισημάνσεις του ποιος έκανε edit πότε. Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να συζητηθεί το καυτό αυτό ζήτημα, ας το ανοίξει στη σωστή ενότητα.

Ποιος είναι αυτός ο μοδεράτορας;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Τι να σε πω και εγώ...απευθύνσου στους μοδεράτορες!!! (Μάλλον το έχουν αφαιρέσει γιατί τόοοοοσες φορές που μπαίνω και κάνω έντιτ ή μου κάνουν θα έγραφε από κάτω κανένα κατεβατό...έντιτ 2.35, έντιτ 2.36, έντιτ 2.37...άσε με έχουν ισοπεδώσει σήμερα!!!)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Υπάρχει περίοδος χάριτος για τα λίγα πρώτα λεπτούλια (αλλά δεν ισχύει εάν κάποιος γράψει λόγο για το έντιτ του).


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Κύριε κόμη μου, δεν κάνετε ένα έντιτ και εσείς να δούμε;;;;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι αν κανένας από σας δουλεύει!

Μου έχει βγει το λάδι προσπαθώντας να μεταφράσω μια τούρκικη ταινία (αν άλλα λέει στην οθόνη και άλλα γράφει ο υπότιτλος, μη βαράτε, εγώ Αγγλικά ξέρω, όχι Τούρκικα), και κάθε ένα λεπτό βαράει το καμπανάκι της ενημέρωσης!!!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 3, 2008)

Μήπως πρώτα να έκανε ένα έντιτ και το ταπάκι στον τίτλο του νήματος;
Πολύ μεταμοντέρνο φαίνεται το μαγαζί. Μήπως να πάτε (και να έρθω) αλλού;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Κύριε κόμη μου, δεν κάνετε ένα έντιτ και εσείς να δούμε;;;;



Χα! Κοίτα, έκανα και το έγραψε!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι αν κανένας από σας δουλεύει!


Για να σου λύσω την απορία, μέχρι χτες έπηζαααααααααααααααααααα!

Χτες όμως τελείωσα και σήμερα παρέδωσα. Και είπα να παίξω λίγο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Πολύ μεταμοντέρνο φαίνεται το μαγαζί. Μήπως να πάτε (και να έρθω) αλλού;



Έχω μια ταβέρνα με κοψίδια, ό,τι πρέπει για σένα


----------



## andy (Jun 3, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Μήπως πρώτα να έκανε ένα έντιτ και το ταπάκι στον τίτλο του νήματος;
> Πολύ μεταμοντέρνο φαίνεται το μαγαζί. Μήπως να πάτε (και να έρθω) αλλού;



Μήπως να σταματήσεις να γίνεσαι σπαστικός;;; Θα έρθεις εκεί που λέει η μοντερέητορ και θα πεις κι ένα τραγούδι. Αμάν πια, σηκωθήκανε τα πόδια να βαρέσουν το κεφάλι. (Ξεχείλισε η οργή μου, ξεχείλισε!)


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Τελικά, Count Baltar, σας έπεισε ο Diceman να έρθετε ή όχι ακόμα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

andy said:


> Θα έρθεις εκεί που λέει η μοντερέητορ και θα πεις κι ένα τραγούδι.


 
Αν το τραγούδι που θα πει ο Ζέφυρος είναι σε στίχους Καστοριάδη, μάλλον χα χάσετε εμένα!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, έκανα έντιτ στην ποστιά μου δύο λεπτά αφότου την είχα αναρτήσει, και δεν σχολίασε τίποτα η vB (η σιωπή των λογισμικών).  (Όσο για το "χα χάσετε" δεν είναι λάθος, μη βιάζεστε - είχα σκάσει στα χαχανητά όταν το έγραφα.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Τελικά, Count Baltar, σας έπεισε ο Diceman να έρθετε ή όχι ακόμα;



Ας ακριβολογούμε, αγαπητή μου. Ο Ντάισμαν είπε ότι θα προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να μείνω Αθήνα. 

Φακτ #1: δεν έχουμε επικοινωνήσει ακόμα

Φακτ #2: κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα μείνω έτσι κι αλλιώς Αθήνα -- αυτό σας το λέω για να μη διεκδικήσει τα εύσημα που θα με έπειθε να μείνω. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθω όμως. Πρέπει να είμαι φρέσκος για το μεγάλο ιβέντ της επόμενης μέρας.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αν το τραγούδι που θα πει ο Ζέφυρος είναι σε στίχους Καστοριάδη, μάλλον *χα* χάσετε εμένα!



Τς τς τς!!!!


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Αμάν πια με την μπάλα! (αυτό δεν είναι το μεγάλο ιβέντ ή κάνω λάθος;)

Έντιτ: Θέλω ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για τα σημεία στίξης που μετατρέπονται σε φατσούλες...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Αμάν πια με την μπάλα! (αυτό δεν είναι το μεγάλο ιβέντ ή κάνω λάθος;)
> 
> Έντιτ: Θέλω ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για τα σημεία στίξης που μετατρέπονται σε φατσούλες...



Να υποθέσω ότι εσείς, αγαπητή μου, θα έρθετε;


(για τέτοιου είδους μαθήματα στον κόμη...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Τς τς τς!!!!


Είχα προλάβει και το επεξήγησα! 



paraskevi said:


> Θέλω ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για τα σημεία στίξης που μετατρέπονται σε φατσούλες...


Τσεκάρισε το "disable smileys in text".


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Ναι, φίλτατη Pink Panther. Αν φέρετε και τούρτα γενεθλίων, σίγουρα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Αμάν πια με την μπάλα! (αυτό δεν είναι το μεγάλο ιβέντ ή κάνω λάθος;)



Λάθος! Λάθος!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 3, 2008)

'Ελεος μ' αυτήν την μπάλα!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Είχα προλάβει και το επεξήγησα!
> 
> 
> Τσεκάρισε το "disable smileys in text".



Μα αφήστε με να κάνω και εγώ μια παρατήρηση! Τι άνθρωποι είστε!!!


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Λάθος! Λάθος!



Τώρα, θέλεις να μας εξάψεις την περιέργεια... Ποιο είναι το μεγάλο ιβέντ; Που απαιτεί, μάλιστα, και το 100% της ενέργειάς σου;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ως συνήθως έχετε κάνει το νήμα κεραμιδαριό... That's my boys and girls! :-D


----------



## kabuki (Jun 3, 2008)

Αααααχ!! Παλιές καλές εποχές!! 
Κάτι για συνάντηση λέγατε στην αρχή ή μου φάνηκε; Μπα, σε άλλο φόρουμ θα ήταν...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> 'Ελεος μ' αυτήν την μπάλα!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!



Θα το πω κι εγώ!



> Τι άνθρωποι είστε!!!



Άσε μας, ρε φίλε, να δούμε την μπαλίτσα μας! Αμάν πιά! Δε φτάνει που θα έχετε ολόκληρο δίωρο εσείς οι άμπαλοι να κάνετε καμάκι τρικούβερτο, μας τη λέτε κιόλας!


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 3, 2008)

Αμάν με το μεταμοντέρνο, ρε ζεφ. Σαλάτα θα σου φέρουν να φας, όχι παστίς. Τους φίλους θα πας να δεις, όχι διάλεξη του Λιοτάρ Ένας που δεν θα είναι εκεί.


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Δε φτάνει που θα έχετε ολόκληρο δίωρο εσείς οι άμπαλοι να κάνετε καμάκι τρικούβερτο, μας τη λέτε κιόλας!



Μπα, οι άμπαλοι την πάτησαν φέτος, εκτός αν την στήσουν έξω από τα σινεμά που θα παίζεται το "Sex and the City"!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Τώρα, θέλεις να μας εξάψεις την περιέργεια... Ποιο είναι το μεγάλο ιβέντ; Που απαιτεί, μάλιστα, και το 100% της ενέργειάς σου;


 Πω, πω, διόλου ενημερωμένη δεν σε βρίσκω...


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Θα το πω κι εγώ!
> Άσε μας, ρε φίλε, να δούμε την μπαλίτσα μας! Αμάν πιά! Δε φτάνει που θα έχετε ολόκληρο δίωρο εσείς *οι άμπαλοι* να κάνετε καμάκι τρικούβερτο, μας τη λέτε κιόλας!



Με κούφανες τώρα με το "άμπαλοι"! Είναι μια βρισιά που λένε τα παιδιά μου σε φίλους τους που, κατά τη γνώμη των γιων μου, δεν ξέρουν να παίζουν μπάλα. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τη χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο τα παιδιά...


----------



## kabuki (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Με κούφανες τώρα με το "άμπαλοι"! Είναι μια βρισιά που λένε τα παιδιά μου σε φίλους τους που, κατά τη γνώμη των γιων μου, δεν ξέρουν να παίζουν μπάλα. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τη χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο τα παιδιά...



Ναι, και τώρα γιατί άλλαξες γνώμη; ;)


----------



## curry (Jun 3, 2008)

Κόμη, θα πας Κέιβ;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Με κούφανες τώρα με το "άμπαλοι"! Είναι μια βρισιά που λένε τα παιδιά μου σε φίλους τους που, κατά τη γνώμη των γιων μου, δεν ξέρουν να παίζουν μπάλα. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τη χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο τα παιδιά...



Φεύγω τώρα! Αλλά το άμπαλοι παίζει Χρόοοοοονια


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Άσε μας, ρε φίλε, να δούμε την μπαλίτσα μας! Αμάν πιά! Δε φτάνει που θα έχετε ολόκληρο δίωρο εσείς οι άμπαλοι να κάνετε καμάκι τρικούβερτο, μας τη λέτε κιόλας!



Τώρα μπέρδεψες τα νήματα, τα quotes...; Ούτε που ξέρω...! Γιατί καλέ μού τη λες; Εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα!!! Στον κύριο Ζάζουλα μιλούσα!!!


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Φεύγω τώρα! Αλλά το άμπαλοι παίζει Χρόοοοοονια



Ναι, όντως παίζει. Μόλις είδα ότι το έχει και το slang.gr.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Τώρα έχω πειστεί πως μόνο εγώ δουλεύω σ' αυτή την κενωνία.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα έχω πειστεί πως μόνο εγώ δουλεύω σ' αυτή την κενωνία.



Άτιμη κενωνία, που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους ρίχνεις στα τάρταρα!!!


----------



## kabuki (Jun 3, 2008)

Άτιμη κενωνία! Άλλοι παίζουν κι άλλοι απλώς λαμβάνουν ειδοποιήσεις! ;)


----------



## anna (Jun 3, 2008)

Εγώ μόλις παρέδωσα, κάτι που εξηγεί το γεγονός ότι κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλο το μήνυμα. Θα λείπω από αύριο αλλά ίσως γυρίσω εγκαίρως. Να σας απαντήσω την Παρασκευή το πρωί; Ή μήπως είναι αργά για να κλείσουμε τραπέζι;


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 3, 2008)

anna said:


> Εγώ μόλις παρέδωσα, κάτι που εξηγεί το γεγονός ότι κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλο το μήνυμα. Θα λείπω από αύριο αλλά ίσως γυρίσω εγκαίρως. Να σας απαντήσω την Παρασκευή το πρωί; Ή μήπως είναι αργά για να κλείσουμε τραπέζι;



Με τη συμμετοχή που βλέπω, μάλλον ολόκληρο το μαγαζί θα πρέπει να κλείσουμε... Τα λέω καλά, Kapa 18;


----------



## anna (Jun 3, 2008)

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσους πολλούς μαζεμένους ονλάιν!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

anna said:


> Εγώ μόλις παρέδωσα, κάτι που εξηγεί το γεγονός ότι κατάφερα να διαβάσω όλο το μήνυμα. Θα λείπω από αύριο αλλά ίσως γυρίσω εγκαίρως. Να σας απαντήσω την Παρασκευή το πρωί; Ή μήπως είναι αργά για να κλείσουμε τραπέζι;



E, για μια θέση δε θα σε μαλώσουμε


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Με τη συμμετοχή που βλέπω, μάλλον ολόκληρο το μαγαζί θα πρέπει να κλείσουμε... Τα λέω καλά, Kapa 18;



Θέλεις να κλείσω το ΣΕΦ κούκλα μου για πάρτη σου; Στο ένα πέταλο εσύ στο άλλο εγώ! :-D


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2008)

Η claire δεν θα μπορέσει να έρθει επειδή θα βρίσκεται εκτός Αθήνας (κάτι παρακάλια της, να γίνει την επόμενη εβδομάδα η συνάντηση, πήγαν στράφι), αλλά πρόσθεσε το εξής ενδιαφέρον στο μήνυμά της:

...το Σαλέρο είναι το αγαπημένο μου μαγαζί, πηγαίνω πολύ συχνά (φέτος λιγότερο, γιατί πήγαινα στην [διέγραψα μια λέξη]) κι είναι εξαιρετικό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Θα περάσετε όνειρο.


----------



## Anni (Jun 3, 2008)

Λέω να αφήσω τις ντροπές κατά μέρος και να έρθω και εγώ :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Anni said:


> Λέω να αφήσω τις ντροπές κατά μέρος και να έρθω και εγώ :)


Να έρθεις!


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

Anni said:


> Λέω να αφήσω τις ντροπές κατά μέρος και να έρθω και εγώ :)


Να τις αφήσετε σπίτι τις ντροπές σας γιατί καλά-καλά ούτε εμείς δεν θα χωράμε.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Να τις αφήσετε σπίτι τις ντροπές σας γιατί καλά-καλά ούτε εμείς δεν θα χωράμε.



α) Μη μου προγκάς τα καινούρια μέλη!
β) Κοίτα να κάνεις καμιά δουλειά και και να βρεις κανένα ρεζέρβα μαγαζί γιατί πλάκα πλάκα σιγά μη μας χωρέσει τόσους το τελευταίο σου "πουλέν".


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Μη μου προγκάς τα καινούρια μέλη!


Δεν τα (μ)πρόγκηξα, βδελυρόν καπάκιον. Τουναντίον, τα ενθαρρύνω να έρθουν.


kapa18 said:


> Κοίτα να κάνεις καμιά δουλειά και και να βρεις κανένα ρεζέρβα μαγαζί γιατί πλάκα πλάκα σιγά μη μας χωρέσει τόσους το τελευταίο σου "πουλέν".


Λες να μείνουμε με το πουλέν στο χέρι;
Πριτς που θα βρω ρεζέρβα! Ή Ξεσαλέρο ή τίποτα.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Δεν τα (μ)πρόγκηξα, βδελυρόν καπάκιον. Τουναντίον, τα ενθαρρύνω να έρθουν.
> Λες να μείνουμε με το πουλέν στο χέρι;
> Πριτς που θα βρω ρεζέρβα! Ή Ξεσαλέρο ή τίποτα.




Βδελυρόν;;; Σα να παραγνωριστήκαμε μου φαίνεται!! Ζέστη; Ζέστη; Μπας και θες το μπανάκι σου;; :-D

Πολύ κομψό να ξεκουβαλήσουμε το άπαν σύμπαν στα Εξάρχεια και μετά να τους ταΐσουμε καλαπόδια γιατί ο φίλος σου ο Σαλέρος δε θα μας χωράει ούτε κρεμασμένους από τα ταβάνια! Να πας αρχισυντάκτης στο Αθηνόραμα, το 'χεις, το 'χεις!


----------



## cythere (Jun 3, 2008)

Εναλλακτική πρόταση για να χωρέσουμε όλοι: στο καφενείο/μεζεδοπωλείο της Δεξαμενής στο Κολωνάκι, όπου έχει πολύ χώρο και δροσιά.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Αν μου κάνουν κορδελάκια από το Σαλέρο, θα το έχω υπόψη. Ευχαριστώ cythere.


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Πολύ κομψό να ξεκουβαλήσουμε το άπαν σύμπαν στα Εξάρχεια και μετά να τους ταΐσουμε καλαπόδια γιατί ο φίλος σου ο Σαλέρος δε θα μας χωράει ούτε κρεμασμένους από τα ταβάνια!


Helloooo, θα έχουμε κάνει κράτηση.

@ cythere: Πολύ ωραία σκέψη η Δεξαμένη, αλλά δεν ευνοεί τις μεγάλες παρέες λόγω της γεωμορφολογίας...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Helloooo, θα έχουμε κάνει κράτηση.



Αχ...αναπολώ την τελευταία φορά που *δεν* έκανες κράτηση... ppp


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

stathis said:


> Πολύ ωραία σκέψη η Δεξαμένη, αλλά δεν ευνοεί τις μεγάλες παρέες λόγω της γεωμορφολογίας...


Αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Το έδαφος είναι ανηφοροκατηφορικό, πού να καθίσουν είκοσι άνθρωποι μαζί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Το έδαφος είναι ανηφοροκατηφορικό, πού να καθίσουν είκοσι άνθρωποι μαζί.



Πού να δείτε το πόδι της πλαστικής καρέκλας του αθίγγανου να λυγίζει, και τον μπαλταράκο να κουτρουβαλιάζεται στην κατηφόρα της δεξαμενής παρασέρνοντας τραπέζια, καρέκλαι, γκαρσόνια, παιδάκια με ποδήλατα και άλλα. Πρέπει να ήταν καλοκαίρι του 1992. Από τότε έχω να εμφανιστώ στη Δεξαμενή.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2008)

Τελικά Κόμη οι έξοδοί σου είναι εν γένει επεισοδιακές...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 3, 2008)

Τώρα που το λες, θυμάμαι μία ιδιαίτερα επεισοδιακή. Στο Μεσολόγγι νομίζω ήταν...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2008)

Όταν κάνετε τη σούμα, θα προσθέσετε και ένα πρόσωπο-έκπληξη, χωρίς όνομα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το τηλεφώνημα στο Σαλέρο πρέπει να γίνει από σήμερα. Αν η αυλή είναι μικρή, να την κλείσουμε ολόκληρη


----------



## kabuki (Jun 4, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Εγώ, αν έρθω, θα είμαι συν ένα. Να σας πω αύριο για σίγουρα; Παρακαλώ οι βρισιές μόνο μέσω πμ.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 4, 2008)

kabuki said:


> Καλημέρα!
> Εγώ, αν έρθω, θα είμαι συν ένα. Να σας πω αύριο για σίγουρα; Παρακαλώ οι βρισιές μόνο μέσω πμ.



Να μας πεις. Κι εσένα δε σε βρίζει κανείς. Είσαι το πουλέν μου.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 4, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Να μας πεις. Κι εσένα δε σε βρίζει κανείς. Είσαι το πουλέν μου.



Σε φόρουμ είμαστε ή στη φυλακή; Έχω αρχίσει να αναρωτιέμαι! ;-D


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 4, 2008)

Έλα, μην το παρατραβάμε, θα σου κόψω τις τηλεκάρτες! :-D


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

Λοιπόν, μέχρι τώρα έχουμε: 

1) Kapa18
2) nickel
3) Alexandra +1
4) Stathis
5) Pink Panther
6) Chris
7) andy
8) diceman
9) cythere
10) anna (παρασκευή επιβεβαίωση)
11) cyrstal (; )
12) zephyrous (; ) 
13) Porkcastle
14) zazula
15) curry
16) Dessi
17) Paraskevi
18) Count Baltar (; )
19) kabuki (; )
20) Anni


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Ωραία, 21 - μπλάκτζακ. Μην τραβήξουμε άλλο φίλο φύλλο τώρα που κερδίζουμε!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Εμμ, κι είπαμε το τραπέζι το κερνάει η Pink Panther (που νόμιζε ότι δεν θα προσέχαμε το ότι είχε γενέθλια στις 28 του Μάη);


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2008)

Και στις 30/5 είχε γενέθλια η Usurpadora, όμως.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

Θα φέρω γλυκάκια!!! Και σήμερα έχει ο Count Baltar!!! Απλά υπενθυμίζω!!!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Και σήμερα έχει ο Count Baltar!!! Απλά υπενθυμίζω!!!



Τι έχει; Πονοκέφαλο έχει.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Τι έχει; Πονοκέφαλο έχει.




Πονοκέφαλο έχει γιατί, μάλλον, ήρθε στην Αθήνα και ξεσάλωσε!!!!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Μπα, απλώς δεν έχει συνέλθει ακόμα από το πρότζεκτ που μόλις τελείωσε.

Επίσης, αναφερόμενος στο κεντρικό νήμα της συνάντησης (το άλλο καλέ), για να ακριβολογούμε: πού είπα ότι θα έρθω/περάσω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο; Από πού προέκυψε αυτό;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μπα, απλώς δεν έχει συνέλθει ακόμα από το πρότζεκτ που μόλις τελείωσε.
> 
> Επίσης, αναφερόμενος στο κεντρικό νήμα της συνάντησης (το άλλο καλέ), για να ακριβολογούμε: πού είπα ότι θα έρθω/περάσω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο; Από πού προέκυψε αυτό;



Όποιος μπαίνει και γράφει σε τέτοιου είδους νήματα θεωρείται ότι δηλώνει αυτόματα συμμετοχή!!!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Αναφερόμενος στο κεντρικό νήμα της συνάντησης (το άλλο καλέ), για να ακριβολογούμε: πού είπα ότι θα έρθω/περάσω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο; Από πού προέκυψε αυτό;


Εις αμφότερα τα νήματα της συνάντησης, σε έχουν με ερωτηματικό - το οποίο προέκυψε από αυτό:


Count Baltar said:


> Φακτ #2: κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα μείνω έτσι κι αλλιώς Αθήνα -- αυτό σας το λέω για να μη διεκδικήσει τα εύσημα που θα με έπειθε να μείνω. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθω όμως.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Όποιος μπαίνει και γράφει σε τέτοιου είδους νήματα θεωρείται ότι δηλώνει αυτόματα συμμετοχή!!!




Μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ! Εγώ μπήκα επειδή εγίνοντο αναφοραί στο όνομά μου (εμ, στο παρωνύμιό μου). Σιγά μη σας άφηνα έτσι. Έχουμε και μια παράνοια να στηρίξουμε!


----------



## diceman (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ! Εγώ μπήκα επειδή εγίνοντο αναφοραί στο όνομά μου (εμ, στο παρωνύμιό μου). Σιγά μη σας άφηνα έτσι. Έχουμε και μια παράνοια να στηρίξουμε!



Μην τον ακούτε! Έκλεισε τα 46 και μας κάνει τον δύσκολο! Αποκαλύπτω, όμως, ότι χτες με παρακαλούσε να βρω έναν εύσχημο τρόπο για να τον φέρω μαζί μου!!!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

diceman said:


> ...με παρακαλούσε να βρω έναν εύσχημο τρόπο για να τον φέρω μαζί μου!!!!


Καλημέρα σας. Το «χειροπόδαρα (δεμένο)» είναι εύσχημο enough;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

diceman said:


> Μην τον ακούτε! Έκλεισε τα 46 και μας κάνει τον δύσκολο! Αποκαλύπτω, όμως, ότι χτες με παρακαλούσε να βρω έναν εύσχημο τρόπο για να τον φέρω μαζί μου!!!!



Τι παλιοψεύτης, θεέ μου! Κάνε ξαδέρφια, σου λέει ο άλλος. 

(Αλήθεια, μήπως το άτομο-έκπληξη είναι η κοπελίτσα από το Κρασάκι του Τσου; )


----------



## stathis (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> (Αλήθεια, μήπως το άτομο-έκπληξη είναι η κοπελίτσα από το Κρασάκι του Τσου; )


Γαμώτο, ποιος του το σφύριξε;;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

stathis said:


> Γαμώτο, ποιος του το σφύριξε;;



Έχεις ακουστά την κεραία του γερομπισμπίκη;


----------



## andy (Jun 4, 2008)

diceman said:


> Μην τον ακούτε! Έκλεισε τα 46 και μας κάνει τον δύσκολο! Αποκαλύπτω, όμως, ότι χτες με παρακαλούσε να βρω έναν εύσχημο τρόπο για να τον φέρω μαζί μου!!!!



Τα 47 έκλεισε. Μην κοιτάτε που κάνει το τζόβενο, κατά βάθος αποφεύγει το ξενύχτι, γιατί μετά θέλει 3 εβδομάδες στον ορό για να συνέλθει...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

andy said:


> Τα 47 έκλεισε. Μην κοιτάτε που κάνει το τζόβενο, κατά βάθος αποφεύγει το ξενύχτι, γιατί μετά θέλει 3 εβδομάδες στον ορό για να συνέλθει...



Πες καλύτερα στη σαλαμούρα. Έτσι και φάω βράδυ δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω, έτσι και πιω βράδυ δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω, αν κάνω και τα δύο μου έρχονται κάτι ξινίλες απίστευτες...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Πες καλύτερα στη σαλαμούρα. Έτσι και φάω βράδυ δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω, έτσι και πιω βράδυ δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω, αν κάνω και τα δύο μου έρχονται κάτι ξινίλες απίστευτες...



Το πολύ χορταρικό ευθύνεται για τις ξινίλες...φάει και λίγο τσι τσι να δεις την υγειά σου!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Το πολύ χορταρικό ευθύνεται για τις ξινίλες...φάει και λίγο τσι τσι να δεις την υγειά σου!



Α πα πα! Εκεί να δεις! Χώρια που μασάω αργά και προσεκτικά για να μη φύσουν/σπάσουν γέφυρες και σφραγίσματα.

(Τελικά τα 46 που λέει ο ντάισμαν μάλλον για καλό τα λέει).


----------



## andy (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Α πα πα! Εκεί να δεις! Χώρια που μασάω αργά και προσεκτικά για να μη φύσουν/σπάσουν γέφυρες και σφραγίσματα.
> 
> (Τελικά τα 46 που λέει ο ντάισμαν μάλλον για καλό τα λέει).



Κατερίνα, υπολόγισε και μια έξτρα θέση για το π του κυρίου...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2008)

andy said:


> Κατερίνα, υπολόγισε και μια έξτρα θέση για το π του κυρίου...



Σιγά μην κάτσει κιόλας! Μια χαρά μπορεί να στηρίζεται στο π του όλο το βράδυ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

andy said:


> Κατερίνα, υπολόγισε και μια έξτρα θέση για το π του κυρίου...



Μη φοβάσαι, δεν πιάνει χώρο. Και θα ακουμπάτε και ζακετούλες, τσαντάκια και ό,τι άλλο θα κουβαλάτε μαζί.

ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΜ ΤΩΡΑ!


----------



## jglenis (Jun 4, 2008)

Plus one, see you there...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μη φοβάσαι, δεν πιάνει χώρο. Και θα ακουμπάτε και ζακετούλες, τσαντάκια και ό,τι άλλο θα κουβαλάτε μαζί.
> 
> ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΜ ΤΩΡΑ!


...και μετά θα πάμε άτα; 
(από το γνωστό ανέκδοτο)
Μη μασάς! Χρόνια πολλά! (μια ομοιοπαθής, παρ' όλη την ομοιοπαθητική)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 4, 2008)

Πάντως για να σοβαρευτώ λίγο [χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα] το βλέπω πολύ χλομό να έρθω μεθαύριο. Γι' αυτό μη με μετράτε για κράτηση και θέσεις και λοιπά. Αν εμφανιστώ, μια μπίρα την πίνω και στο όρθιο.

Αλλιώς, τα λέμε μετά, στην Ιφινόη!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 4, 2008)

Λοιπόν, έτσι για να κάνω τα νεύρα του Ζεφ χορδή, έκλεισα στο Σαλέρο. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείτε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή όσοι δεν το έχετε κάνει ή να επιβεβαιώσετε όσοι είστε με ερωτηματικό, καθώς την Παρασκευή θα τους ξαναπάρω τηλφ για να τους πω ακριβή αριθμό ατόμων.


----------



## Constantina (Jun 5, 2008)

Κι εγώ, κι εγώ! Θα έρθω μετά το μάθημά μου που τελειώνει στις 10. Για ποια ώρα είναι κλεισμένο το τραπέζι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Constantina said:


> Για ποια ώρα είναι κλεισμένο το *τραπέζι*;


Με τόσο πολλά άτομα, μάλλον μόνο μ' ένα τέτοιο τραπέζι σωνόμαστε:


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Για τις 9, Κωνσταντίνα, αλλά μέχρι να κάτσουμε, να παραγγείλουμε κλπ, την κατάλληλη στιγμή θα ρθεις, όταν θα είναι όλα στο τραπέζι και θα δένουμε πισθάγκωνα τον Νίκελ μπας και φάμε τίποτα.


----------



## diceman (Jun 5, 2008)

Constantina said:


> Κι εγώ, κι εγώ! Θα έρθω μετά το μάθημά μου που τελειώνει στις 10. Για ποια ώρα είναι κλεισμένο το τραπέζι;



The sound of bakeries crumbling to the ground...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Για *της* 9, Κωνσταντίνα, αλλά μέχρι να κάτσουμε, να παραγγείλουμε κλπ, την κατάλληλη στιγμή θα ρθεις, όταν θα είναι όλα στο τραπέζι και θα δένουμε πισθάγκωνα τον Νίκελ μπας και φάμε τίποτα.



χιχιχιχι


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Μπράβο Pink dear! Next assignment τώρα: κοίτα προσεκτικά μια σημερινή σου φωτογραφία, σύγκρινέ τη με τη λαμπρή σου εμφάνιση την Παρασκευή το βράδυ και βρες τις διαφορές. Έλα, θα σου πω την πρώτη για να σε βοηθήσω: την Παρασκευή το βράδυ δεν θα έχεις μαλλιά! Γιατί θα στα βγάλω τρίχα τρίχα!


----------



## stathis (Jun 5, 2008)

Μήπως θα βόλευε περισσότερο να δηλώνουν ποιοι *δεν* πρόκειται να έρθουν;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Μπράβο Pink dear! Next assignment τώρα: κοίτα προσεκτικά μια σημερινή σου φωτογραφία, σύγκρινέ τη με τη λαμπρή σου εμφάνιση την Παρασκευή το βράδυ και βρες τις διαφορές. Έλα, θα σου πω την πρώτη για να σε βοηθήσω: την Παρασκευή το βράδυ δεν θα έχεις μαλλιά! Γιατί θα στα βγάλω τρίχα τρίχα!



Άλλη φωτό θα βλέπεις!!!! 



stathis; said:


> Μήπως θα βόλευε περισσότερο να δηλώνουν ποιοι δεν πρόκειται να έρθουν;



Άσε μας, βρε παιδί, μου να μαλώσουμε με την ησυχία μας...πετάγεσαι μέσα στη μέση και πρέπει να κάνουμε quote!!!


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2008)

Βάλτε κι εμένα στη λίστα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Πόσα μέλη αριθμεί η λίστα αυτών που θα έρθουν στη συνάντηση;
Μπορεί κάποιος να απαριθμήσει αυτά τα μέλη;
Τα έχει καταριθμήσει κανείς;
Και μην ξεχάσετε να συναριθμήσετε και μένα!



diceman said:


> Από παιδαγωγική διάθεση πάμε μια χαρά, όπως βλέπω!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Ο αριθμός των μελών βρίσκεται, ως γνωστόν, στο άλλο νήμα περί της συνάντησης, το σοβαρό.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Χε χε, το ξέρω - απλώς μ' έπιασαν τα παιδαγωγικά μου, που λέει κι ο diceman.


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2008)

Ρε παιδιά, σοβαρά τώρα, πόσο μεγάλη είναι αυτή η αυλή του Salero;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Αν χωράει 25 άτομα, φυσικά θα την πιάσουμε ολόκληρη. Αν χωράει λιγότερους, πρέπει να πούμε κι άλλες προτάσεις. Τι λένε αυτοί που την έχουν επισκεφτεί;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Εκπληκτικό μαγαζί, αν μιλάμε για το διπλανό βιβλιοπωλείο. 

(Πλάκα κάνω, δεν γκρινιάζω! Τα έχω κανονίσει με τον ροζ πάνθηρα, άλλωστε, μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια!)


----------



## chris (Jun 5, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Εκπληκτικό μαγαζί, αν μιλάμε για το διπλανό βιβλιοπωλείο.



Λες να αποδειχτεί Σα(χ)λέρο;

@kapa: :-Ρ


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2008)

Αν αποδειχτεί Σα(χ)λέρο, το Σάββατο να το βάλεις στις λεξιπλασίες! :)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Το πολύ-πολύ, πάμε Άγραφα, ακριβώς απέναντι. Πιτόγυρα, σουβλάκια, μπιφτέκια, λαδόκολλα και στριφογυριστή σκάλα που σε κάνει να ζαλίζεσαι μέχρι να φτάσεις στην τουαλέτα! Τι άλλο θέλετε;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Εκπληκτικό μαγαζί, αν μιλάμε για το διπλανό βιβλιοπωλείο.
> 
> (Πλάκα κάνω, δεν γκρινιάζω! Τα έχω κανονίσει με τον ροζ πάνθηρα, άλλωστε, μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια!)



Καλά και πήγες στο διπλανό βιβλιοπωλείο και είδες που είναι το Σα(χ)λέρο, εμ, συγγνώμη Σαλέρο ήθελα να πω, γιατί ποιος ξέρει από πού θα σε μαζεύαμε!!!!! 

Όσο με έχεις βόδι-γκαρντ, μη φοβάσαι τίποτα!!!


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2008)

Μπορούμε να πάρουμε τα σουβλάκια μας και να πάμε και στην πλατεία


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Έτσι όπως σας κόβω, θα κλείσω τη σκηνή του τσίρκου Μεντράνου! Για κει είσαστε! :-D


----------



## kabuki (Jun 5, 2008)

Μήπως να κλείσουμε και πούλμαν;


----------



## andy (Jun 5, 2008)

curry said:


> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε τα σουβλάκια μας και να πάμε και στην πλατεία



Μιλάμε για καραχλιδάτη έξοδο...


----------



## chris (Jun 5, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Έτσι όπως σας κόβω, θα κλείσω τη σκηνή του τσίρκου Μεντράνου! Για κει είσαστε! :-D



Σωστό! Με τέτοιο μαστίγιο μπορείς να κάνεις και τη θηριοδαμάστρια!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2008)

curry said:


> Μπορούμε να πάρουμε τα σουβλάκια μας και να πάμε και στην πλατεία



Μπράβο! Πολύ θα το εκτιμήσει αυτό ο Zephyrous!!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Μπράβο! Πολύ θα το εκτιμήσει αυτό ο Zephyrous!!!!


Και ο Ντάισμαν ακόμα περισσότερο!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Κι όμως, είμαι σε θέση να κάνω την υποχώρηση για τα σουβλάκια, αν είναι να καθίσω σε πολυαγαπημένο παγκάκι!


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2008)

Καλέ, θα τα περάσουμε μούρλια στην πλατεία! Θα σκάσουν μύτη και τα παλικάρια με τα μπλε να μας μαζέψουν για σύσταση συμμορίας


----------



## kabuki (Jun 5, 2008)

Ναι, ναι! Το παγκάκι είναι μια πολύ καλή ιδέα! Καλά να περάσεις! 
Παιδιά, εμείς οι υπόλοιποι κλείσαμε, έτσι;


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 5, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Μπράβο! Πολύ θα το εκτιμήσει αυτό ο Zephyrous!!!!



Μα ποιος νοιάζεται για το φαΐ; Η παρέα μετράει!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Μα ποιος νοιάζεται για το φαΐ; Η παρέα μετράει!



Εμείς πάλι, τη συγκεκριμένη Παρασκευή, Παρασκευή μου, για το φαγητό πάμε!!!


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

χαχα
Πάντα ίδιο το bubuki!
Τα λέμε μετά τις 9. Θα με συνοδεύει ο σωματοφύλακας PP (ή CC).


----------



## kabuki (Jun 5, 2008)

Εδώ ζητάμε το μπαν; Ή να πάω σε άλλο νήμα; ;)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 5, 2008)

Σε άλλο φόρουμ πας, όχι απλώς σε άλλο νήμα! :)


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 5, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Εμείς πάλι, τη συγκεκριμένη Παρασκευή, Παρασκευή μου, για το φαγητό πάμε!!!



Κι εγώ, Ροζ Πανθηρίνα μου, αλλά είπα να μην το δείξω...


----------



## paraskevi (Jun 5, 2008)

Βρε παιδιά, πώς βάζω τη φατσούλα στο τέλος της πρότασής μου; Κάθε φορά που επιλέγω μία, εμφανίζεται πάνω-πάνω στο μήνυμα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Βρε παιδιά, πώς βάζω τη φατσούλα στο τέλος της πρότασής μου; Κάθε φορά που επιλέγω μία, εμφανίζεται πάνω-πάνω στο μήνυμα!



Γιατί την επιλέγεις από λάθος θέση. Είναι δίπλα στα φοντ και τα λοιπά, στην μπάρα που βρίσκεται ΠΑΝΩ από το μήνυμα που γράφεις, όχι από κάτω.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 5, 2008)

Α, ναι, υπάρχω κι εγώ, ή μάλλον, δεν υπάρχω γιατί δουλεύω. 

Εντάξει, δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνει πρώτη συνάντηση και να λείπω, απλώς θα σας κρατήσω λίγο σε αγωνία μέχρι να εμφανιστώ.
(άσε που πρέπει να βρω και πώς να πάρω μέτρα προστασίας. Υπενθυμίζω: δεν είμαι πινιάτα στην πραγματική μου ζωή, οπότε αφήστε τα μαδέρια -είναι και πρόχειρα στα εξάρχεια, μάνα μου- σπίτια σας.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Βρε παιδιά, πώς βάζω τη φατσούλα στο τέλος της πρότασής μου; Κάθε φορά που επιλέγω μία, εμφανίζεται πάνω-πάνω στο μήνυμα!


Είσαι απόλαυση! Είστε απόλαυση! Μου φτιάξατε τη μέρα. (Προσπαθώ βέβαια να φανταστώ και τη βαβούρα από το τσίρκο Μερντάνο, όταν σ' ένα νήμα μόνο γίνεται τόσο κακό.)

Παρ, μη διαλέγεις εικονίδιο από τα κάτω, αλλά από πάνω, εκεί δίπλα στο Α.


----------



## crystal (Jun 5, 2008)

Καλημέρααα!
Η Χαλκιδική πέφτει πιο κοντά (κι έχει και ζέστη), οπότε η κάθοδος αναβάλλεται για λίγες εβδομάδες... Να περάσετε όμορφα! Κι αν καταφέρετε να ταΐσετε τον Ζεφ σουβλάκι, τραβήξτε μια πόζα για το φιλοθεάμον κοινό! :-Ρ


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

crystal said:


> Καλημέρααα!
> Η Χαλκιδική πέφτει πιο κοντά (κι έχει και ζέστη), οπότε η κάθοδος αναβάλλεται για λίγες εβδομάδες...


Τσάμπα πήγε τόση κράμπα. Να ξεσταυρώσω τα δάχτυλά μου τώρα.


----------



## diceman (Jun 5, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αν χωράει 25 άτομα, φυσικά θα την πιάσουμε ολόκληρη. Αν χωράει λιγότερους, πρέπει να πούμε κι άλλες προτάσεις. Τι λένε αυτοί που την έχουν επισκεφτεί;



Αυλή: κάπως χωμένη, στο βάθος του μαγαζιού - μην περιμένετε πολλή δροσιά.

Φαΐ: Τη μία και μοναδική φορά που έχω πάει, μέτριο. 

Seating capacity: Αν μαζευτούμε πολλοί, υπάρχει και ο Εξωστρεφής, στο λόφο του Στρέφη, το Αθήρι (Πειραιώς & Ιερά Οδός, με κήπο) και το... Αθηνόραμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Όσον αφορά τη δροσιά, ευτυχώς που αυτές τις μέρες κάνει αρκετή δροσιά και δεν θα έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα, νομίζω.


----------



## stathis (Jun 5, 2008)

diceman said:


> Φαΐ: Τη μία και μοναδική φορά που έχω πάει, μέτριο.


Οι απόψεις διίστανται. :)
Και είναι φυσικό, γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων φάγαμε διαφορετικά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

Δεν το γνωρίζω το μέρος, αλλά:


Είναι κεντρικό (και κοντά σε άλλες λύσεις για μετά το φαγητό).
Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον δύο άνθρωποι που εκφράστηκαν πολύ θετικά.
Αν δεν αλλάξει πολύ ο καιρός, το ότι είναι κλειστή κάπως η αυλή είναι πλεονέκτημα (εδώ πάνω τουλάχιστον κρυώνω τα βράδια).
Ελπίζω να μας βάλουν εκεί που θα τους πούμε και αλίμονο αν δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν 25 άτομα. Ας διώχνουν τους επόμενους.

(Ναι, όπως καταλάβατε, δεν θέλω να αφήσω ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο να συζητήσουμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις γιατί θα ζαλίσουμε τη διοργανώτρια. Που το μαστίγιο το 'χει για τα μάτια.)


----------



## curry (Jun 5, 2008)

nickel said:


> [*]Αν δεν αλλάξει πολύ ο καιρός, το ότι είναι κλειστή κάπως η αυλή είναι πλεονέκτημα (εδώ πάνω τουλάχιστον κρυώνω τα βράδια).



Ο καιρός δεν προβλέπεται να αλλάξει - τουλάχιστον σύντομα. Αλλά όσο να 'ναι, άλλο ΒΠ κι άλλο Εξάρχεια - δηλαδή να κρυώσεις αποκλείεται. Μην σου πω ότι θα ιδρώσεις κιόλας λόγω κρασοκατάνυξης!


----------



## stathis (Jun 5, 2008)

Ξέρουμε αν το μαγαζί είναι dog-friendly; Θέλω να φέρω και τη Λάικα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Σε πρώτη φέρε μόνο την μπαλαλάικα - αρκεί.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 5, 2008)

diceman said:


> Αν μαζευτούμε πολλοί, υπάρχει και ο Εξωστρεφής, στο λόφο του Στρέφη



1. Λέω να περάσω, αλλά δυστυχώς ή θα έρθω νωρίς ή πολύ αργά 

2. Λατρεύω τον Εξωστρεφή και τις ποικιλίες του...

edit: το "δυστυχώς" γιατί το έβαλα -υποσυνείδητα; θα χάσω καμιά προβολή δοκιμαντέρ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

Inertia said:


> Λατρεύω τον Εξωστρεφή και τις ποικιλίες του...


Να θυμηθούμε να επανέλθουμε στο νήμα όταν θα οργανώνουμε την επόμενη έξοδο. Έχουν πέσει πολλές καλές εναλλακτικές ιδέες που δεν πρέπει να πάνε χαμένες.

Βάλτε κι ένα ±Inertia.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Έχουμε μαζευτεί τόσοι πολλοί που μάλλον θα κάνουμε πάρτι στα όρθια με το ποτό στο χέρι και τους μεζέδες στο τραπέζι. Λέω να φτιάξω nametags με usernames (και ονόματα), αν το κρίνετε χρήσιμο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Λέω να φτιάξω nametags με usernames (και ονόματα), αν το κρίνετε χρήσιμο.


Ναι, κυρία... Πώς σας λένε εσάς, είπαμε;

(Χαίρομαι που φροντίζεις τους αλτσχαϊμερικούς του φόρουμ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2008)

Τον εαυτό μου φροντίζω, αγαπητέ μου, που ρετάρει επικινδύνως τελευταία.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Έχουμε μαζευτεί τόσοι πολλοί που μάλλον θα κάνουμε πάρτι στα όρθια με το ποτό στο χέρι και τους μεζέδες στο τραπέζι. Λέω να φτιάξω nametags με usernames (και ονόματα), αν το κρίνετε χρήσιμο.



Αχ, ναι! Καημό είχα να βάλω το ταγέρ μου σε μια τέτοια συνάντηση διαφημιστών, λεξιλόγων, μεταφραστών...
Τι είμαστε, είπαμε; ;)


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 6, 2008)

Κατακαημένο τ(ρ)αγέρ, τι σού 'μελλε να πάθεις...


----------



## kabuki (Jun 6, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Κατακαημένο τ(ρ)αγέρ, τι σού 'μελλε να πάθεις...



Εμ, σου είπα! Δεν σου ταιριάζει το ρημάδι, μην το φοράς!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

Εγώ λέω να πάρουμε και κανένα αδριάβροχο, κανένα μουσαμά...ό,τι μας βρίσκεται, τέλος πάντων, γιατί δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα!!!!


----------



## kabuki (Jun 6, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Εγώ λέω να πάρουμε και κανένα αδριάβροχο, κανένα μουσαμά...ό,τι μας βρίσκεται, τέλος πάντων, γιατί δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα!!!!



Φοβάσαι ότι θα μας φτύνουν ή ότι θα βρέχει;


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

Και για τα δύο!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με το δελτίο www.meteo.gr, πάντως, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας στις 9 το βράδυ θα έχει λίγα σύννεφα, δεν θα βρέχει.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 6, 2008)

> Σύμφωνα με το δελτίο www.meteo.gr, πάντως, στο κέντρο της Αθήνας στις 9 το βράδυ θα έχει λίγα σύννεφα, δεν θα βρέχει.


Από τα δακρυγόνα και τις μολότοφ για τον Σαρκοζί θα είναι.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Από τα δακρυγόνα και τις μολότοφ για τον Σαρκοζί θα είναι.



Τώρα που το λες, λες να μπλέξουμε το βράδυ στο κέντρο;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Τώρα που το λες, λες να μπλέξουμε το βράδυ στο κέντρο;



Θα κρατάς μολότοφ;


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Δεν σας τα έλεγα ότι θα μας μαζέψουν για σύσταση συμμορίας;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2008)

Αν μας πιάσουν με τα κονσερβοκούτια ανά χείρας, θα πούμε ότι τα πάμε για ανακύκλωση.


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Αν μας πιάσουν με τα κονσερβοκούτια ανά χείρας, θα πούμε ότι τα πάμε για ανακύκλωση.



χε χε χε


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Θα κρατάς μολότοφ;



Όχι, τορτίγια!!!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2008)

Η ρίψη τορτίγιας δεν είναι ακόμα ποινικά κολάσιμη, αλλά η κατανάλωση τορτίγιας είναι κόλαση εν γένει.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

Στο "Vamos Amigos" έπρεπε να τους πάμε τους ανθρώπους, Κάπα! Έχει ανοίξει και τις τζαμαρίες γύρω γύρω είναι κουκλί! Και το "Putumayo" 1/3 του τσιγάρου δρόμος!!!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2008)

Άμα αποκτήσει μετρό η Νέα Σμύρνη θα τους πάμε.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

Έχει ωραιότατο τραμ που ακόμη το πληρώνουμε, Κάπα μου!!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2008)

Σιγά μην πάρουνε 30 άτομα και τον αραμπά για να 'ρθουνε Νέα Σμύρνη!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2008)

Είδατε που γκρινιάζατε; Βγήκε ήλιος.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Είδατε που γκρινιάζατε; Βγήκε ήλιος.



Ποιος γκρίνιαξε; Μόνο ο ζέφυρος γκρινιάζει αλλά αυτό το καημένο ούτε που ακούστηκε σήμερα!!! 
Θα έχει πάει μάλλον στο Σα(χ)λέρο να πιάσει καρέκλα!


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Ποιο όνομα λέμε στο μαγαζί όταν φτάσουμε; Ή να πούμε απλά "ήρθα για τον γάμο";


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2008)

> Ποιος γκρίνιαξε; Μόνο ο ζέφυρος γκρινιάζει αλλά αυτό το καημένο ούτε που ακούστηκε σήμερα!!!
> Θα έχει πάει μάλλον στο Σα(χ)λέρο να πιάσει καρέκλα!


Όχι, πήγε να αγοράσει ομπρέλα...

Επειδή δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, θέλω να αφιερώσω στην *καπα*πληκτική και α*κάπα*τη, γνωστή μοδερατόρισσα αυτό το τραγούδι (δεν το βρήκα στο youtube). 
Καλά (και στεγνά) να περάσετε!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

curry said:


> Ποιο όνομα λέμε στο μαγαζί όταν φτάσουμε; Ή να πούμε απλά "ήρθα για τον γάμο";


Σιγά μην πηγαίναμε για γάμο στα Εξάρχεια - τώρα που 'χει τέτοιο σουξέ η Τήλος...


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Πληροφορήθηκα από τη συναξιάρχη ότι στην αυλή θα έχουν μόνο δύο μεγάλες παρέες. Δύο από εμάς, η Αλεξάνδρα και η αφεντιά μου, προγραμματίζουμε να είμαστε εκεί από τις 9. Ως συνήθως, θα είμαστε το τραπέζι που θα κάνει τη μεγαλύτερη φασαρία (για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν φάτσες — αν και η μοδερατόρισσα είναι πλέον ντίβα).


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πληροφορήθηκα από τη συναξιάρχη ότι στην αυλή θα έχουν μόνο δύο μεγάλες παρέες.



Να πέφτουν τα στοιχήματα: πόσο γρήγορα θα διώξουμε την άλλη παρέα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πληροφορήθηκα από τη συναξιάρχη ότι στην αυλή θα έχουν μόνο δύο μεγάλες παρέες.


Είναι _συναξιάρχης_ η κοπέλα ή _συναξιάρχισσα_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Είναι _συναξιάρχης_ η κοπέλα ή _συναξιάρχισσα_;


Ζητώ συγγνώμη, είμαι της κεκτημένης ταχύτητας ακόμα. (Πάντως, δεν την έκανα συναξαρίστρια.)


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2008)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι συναξιαρχειώτισσα, αφού οργανώνει συνάξεις στα Εξάρχεια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Και δε μου λέτε, βρε συνλεξιλογάριοι, την κοπέλα που θα εκτελεί χρέη αρχιτρικλίνου πώς θενά τηνέ πούμε; :) Τελετάρχισσα (= άρχισ' απ' το τέλος); Αρχιτρίκλινη (= η επικεφαλής τρίκλινη καμπίνα); Πώς, ε πώς;


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 7, 2008)

Δεν ηδυνήθην τελικώς. (Έπεσε επείγουσα γαμήλια παραγγελία και ζωγράφιζα μαξιλαροθήκες. Αν είχα έρθει θα το μαθαίνατε κι αυτό μαζί με άλλα...)Πώς ήταν, ποιος ήταν; (βουλιμικός, χορτοφάγος, predictable) Summary report please.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2008)

Report και φωτογραφίες στο άλμπουμ Salero στο προφίλ της αφεντιάς μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2008)

Εγώ έχω να καταγγείλω το Ζάζουλα, γιατί ήρθε και έφαγε όλο το φαΐ και μάλιστα από δύο τραπέζια. Επίσης, τον ξανακαταγγέλλω επειδή δε με άφηνε να κρυφακούσω (τέντωνα το α*φ*τί μου, το ξαναματατέντωνα, τίποτα αυτός, έχει κάνει μαθήματα αντικατασκοπείας φαίνεται, τσάμπα πήγε το λαμπρό παράδειγμα του Γκαγκάριν από το Βλαδιβοστόκ που προσπάθησα μετά μανίας ν' ακολουθήσω).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2008)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα για τα ολισθήματα του Ζάζουλα. Άρχισε τις αταξίες αφού είχα φύγει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2008)

Ούτε 'γώ ξέρω το παραμικρό για τα φερόμενα ως τελεσθέντα υπό του Ζαζουλέως!


----------

